# FINALLY MY FIRST 2 HUTCHES!!!



## Dewfus (Feb 21, 2021)

I know there not rare by any means but I dug them down the road from my own house. I'm sure the animals in the woods near where I dug them where wondering what the hell I was yelling in delight about but I'm stoked!!!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Feb 21, 2021)

Great finds!  Any dug hutch is a good hutch.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 21, 2021)

bottlecrazy said:


> Great finds!  Any dug hutch is a good hutch.


Ty kinda what I thought lol


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 21, 2021)

That pictorial's a beauty. I've only dug 13 Hutches—finding 'em never gets old.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 21, 2021)

Congrats!  I've always wanted to dig a hutch, common or not.  Any hutch is a good hutch.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 21, 2021)

RelicRaker said:


> That pictorial's a beauty. I've only dug 13 Hutches—finding 'em never gets old.


Ty I love it !!! I  dreamed of this day lol sad I'm so stoked about a 10 dollor horse hutch and a plain slugg plate hutch but I guess I'm easily excitable lol


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 21, 2021)

Congrats, I remember how bummed out you were when you dug your first broken hutch shard/piece. Now you finally dug some whole ones, I never get tired of finding Hutches, Probably my favorite Bottle to find, besides Pontiles or Bitters which rarely happen. I dug a Broken Manhattan Horse Hutch here in Detroit once. LEON.


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 21, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I know there not rare by any means but I dug them down the road from my own house. I'm sure the animals in the woods near where I dug them where wondering what the hell I was yelling in delight about but I'm stoked!!!View attachment 219653View attachment 219654


It is a good feeling to dig nice hutches like that I remember when I've dug my first Hutch I was happy just like you had to dig 18 feet for mine mine was in a privy but it was worth that I had a lot of fun


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 21, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Congrats, I remember how bummed out you were when you dug your first broken hutch shard/piece. Now you finally dug some whole ones, I never get tired of finding Hutches, Probably my favorite Bottle to find, besides Pontiles or Bitters which rarely happen. I dug a Broken Manhattan Horse Hutch here in Detroit once. LEON.


TY .. I cant beleave you remember that lol I was bummed out lol so bummed out I did what I vowed not to do ad bought 2 of them weeks later lol and these where literally 100 yds from the trailer park I live in by the railroad tracks. My legs where so numb lol or else I would have been there ontell that whole hillside was dug out lol I purchased a hay bail to put over my hole so I could dig through out this crazy weather we are having in northern indiana ..about a week ago we got 12 inches. Best purchase ever lol .


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 22, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I know there not rare by any means but I dug them down the road from my own house. I'm sure the animals in the woods near where I dug them where wondering what the hell I was yelling in delight about but I'm stoked!!!View attachment 219653View attachment 219654


Great job Dewy! Don't care how common. That isn't important, now your one of the big boys! I guess a member of the hutch club! Lol. Happy for you buddy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Feb 22, 2021)

Nice job!! ALWAYS a good day finding hutches.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Feb 22, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Ty kinda what I thought lol



Congratulations on some great hutch finds and thanks for providing us the vicarious thrill of some very hard work paying off - recovering history never grows old!


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 22, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Congratulations on some great hutch finds and thanks for providing us the vicarious thrill of some very hard work paying off - recovering history never grows old!


Ty I absolutley loved every minute of my numb hand and legs!!! History has always been my thing. Other then my family theres nothing I love more then finding history and saving it and sharing it with others. As a kid i did nothing but get in trouble in my small town. Now as an adult i save the history of it and the surrounding towns as well!!!!


----------



## K6TIM (Feb 24, 2021)

bottlecrazy said:


> Great finds!  Any dug hutch is a good hutch.



Hi bottle crazy!
I remember one time when I was back in Indiana I


----------



## K6TIM (Feb 24, 2021)

I remember when I found my first Hutch bottle.I was traveling in western Indiana.I was on a back road,and I looked to my right,and saw a lot of glass shining just off the road.I saw it was a real old dump so I decided to dig around.I I dug and dug all of a sudden I hit something.I had to dig with my spade so not to break to object.What I found was a colbalt blue J. lowmax hutch.Talk about a find it was my first hutch.
Take care
K6TIM/TIM
73


----------



## E (Feb 24, 2021)

Congratz, hutches have been tough to come by for me, in my 50+ years of digging I think I have only dug 2 or 3, the most recent coming over 40 years ago...  I have actually found many more pontilled sodas than hutches.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Ty I love it !!! I dreamed of this day lol sad I'm so stoked about a 10 dollor horse hutch and a plain slugg plate hutch but I guess I'm easily excitable lol


Well Dewey I'm super stoked for you! I would love to dig that horse figural Hutch! Any soda or beer that has figures is cool AF to me... 
Happy as hell for ya, keep finding & telling us 'bout it!
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

E said:


> 50+ years of digging I think I have only dug 2 or 3, the most recent coming over 40 years ago... I have actually found many more pontilled sodas than hutches.


LOL Well E, that's a pretty good uhhhh "problem" to have ... You have obviously had the good fortune to get on real Old digs. The hutchinson bottle is a turn of last century era bottle, circa 1890 -1910. Northern/northwest New Jersey is chock full o hutchinsons. Ya can't throw an embossed brick or a bromo around here w/o hitting a hutch   
~Fred


----------



## ronkusa (Feb 24, 2021)

Not yet!


----------



## Palani (Feb 24, 2021)

My first hutch Honolulu Hollister HI and I was hooked.  It was my first dig right across the street where I lived in downtown Honolulu.


----------



## ronkusa (Feb 24, 2021)

Charles G. Hutchinson invented and patented the *Hutchinson Patent Stopper* in 1879 as a replacement for cork bottle stoppers which were commonly being used as stoppers on soda water or pop bottles. His invention employed a wire spring attached to a rubber seal. Production of these stoppers was discontinued after 1912.


----------



## Brittany Cogar (Feb 24, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I know there not rare by any means but I dug them down the road from my own house. I'm sure the animals in the woods near where I dug them where wondering what the hell I was yelling in delight about but I'm stoked!!!View attachment 219653View attachment 219654


Hell yeah! Not to brag or anything lmao smh, but I have kinda become "the mayor's crazy granddaughter with a good heart" because I often take off day drinking and looking for whatever treasures I can find wherever, (anvils, bottles, Native American spearheads, old coins... you know!)


----------



## Antiques214 (Feb 24, 2021)

I've only dug one so far and I stopped and thanked the Lord right then and there when I did.


----------



## Roney (Feb 24, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Ty I love it !!! I  dreamed of this day lol sad I'm so stoked about a 10 dollor horse hutch and a plain slugg plate hutch but I guess I'm easily excitable lol


You have every right to be stoked, that's what makes this such a wonderful hobby. Just like the day that I find my vaseline lemon squeezer in one piece!


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 24, 2021)

That's awesome! It's definitely a thrill!  I've been digging since I was 6 and I was 32 before I dug my first hutch soda!


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 24, 2021)

Roney said:


> You have every right to be stoked, that's what makes this such a wonderful hobby. Just like the day that I find my vaseline lemon squeezer in one piece!


Thank you lol I hope younget your white whale vaseline lemon squeezer!!!


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great job Dewy! Don't care how common. That isn't important, now your one of the big boys! I guess a member of the hutch club! Lol. Happy for you buddy!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Ty my friend I can officially take myself off the newbie list for sure lol..my next goal is straight sided coke I feal as though that's a right of passage of sorts


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 24, 2021)

I've probably dug 100 Hutches but still never dug a Straight Sided Coke. But digging in Detroit makes that about impossible since the Detroit Straight Sided Coke from Detroit is about impossible to obtain. You'll have better luck where your at. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 24, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I've probably dug 100 Hutches but still never dug a Straight Sided Coke. But digging in Detroit makes that about impossible since the Detroit Straight Sided Coke from Detroit is about impossible to obtain. You'll have better luck where your at. Good Luck. LEON.





hemihampton said:


> I've probably dug 100 Hutches but still never dug a Straight Sided Coke. But digging in Detroit makes that about impossible since the Detroit Straight Sided Coke from Detroit is about impossible to obtain. You'll have better luck where your at. Good Luck. LEON.


Ty I know of a few people that found them in southern indiana and 2 where I'm from in the northern part of indiana


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 25, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I know there not rare by any means but I dug them down the road from my own house. I'm sure the animals in the woods near where I dug them where wondering what the hell I was yelling in delight about but I'm stoked!!!View attachment 219653View attachment 219654


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 25, 2021)

hutchinson's stopper bottles are a great find , i have several and it's always great when you  find a new bottle for your collection


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Ty my friend I can officially take myself off the newbie list for sure lol..my next goal is straight sided coke I feal as though that's a right of passage of sorts


Really more of a southern thing. Early straight sided cokes were.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mike garrett (Feb 25, 2021)

in good day i fine 15 eo 20 a day. ned to get hear to fine these old bottles,mike


----------

